# FCP / Compressor / Motion updates



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Apple Updates Final Cut Pro, Compressor, and Motion*



> The bulk of the bug fixes went to Final Cut Pro, which was updated to version 10.0.7:
> 
> This update improves overall stability, performance and compatibility including:
> 
> ...


(MacTrast)


----------



## Gerk (Dec 21, 2012)

Too bad Compresor still has a hard time using multiple cores and is slower than almost any open source compression tools out there, and FCP still looks and works like iMovie Pro. 1.5 years later and they are at the .0.7 release -- but yes pros there are things "coming" that will make you happy ... Too bad that almost all the "pros" I know moved (back) to Avid. A multi-year hiatus to get your editor back to having close to the feature set you took away ... doesn't go so well with the pros.


----------

